# opinion on marshall JMD 100



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

opinion on marshall JMD 100

i'm thinking of buying this tomorrow
50 or 100 not sure which one yet

Long & McQuade - Marshall JMD100 - 100 Watt Tube Head With Digital Presets

i don't know anything about marshall stacks
only ever had little combo crap amps
i'm into metal and screaming lead , even thou i suck so far

as far as other M stacks
how does this stack up against the rest of the M stacks for my style of music
would you recomend it
or another for face melting screaming metal


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

#1 question, what kind of metal do you play with band examples.

Looks cool but do you need, want or will you use those effects?
What cab are you using and are you jamming or playing live?

One of the best amps for thick distorted metal is the Peaveys, 5150 and 6505 series at the cheaper end.
Marshalls are great but more suited for Rock n Roll, a boost will push them to Slayer style.
Mesa's are great but you pay for it, you will also need to learn how to use them.

Marshalls also tend to require lots of face melting volume to get to the sweet spot, other amps not so much.

For $900 on the used market you have a ton of choices that are much better than the digital pre amp Marshall.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Bevo said:


> #1 question, what kind of metal do you play with band examples.
> 
> Looks cool but do you need, want or will you use those effects?
> What cab are you using and are you jamming or playing live?
> ...


Thats always been my thing with Marshall. They sound great when you crank them, not so great at low volumes. So unless you can use them like that, wasting money. Thats why I was a little interested in that new slash model with the built in attenuator


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

i'll be honest , i live in an apartment
but i still want a half stack
i plan on useing an attenuator to get that loud sound

i like a wide aray of music
80's metal , to many bands to list

i just figure with the jmd 100 or 50
with all the pre sets
i will have it all covered

the stuff i have now

Rock Star


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Trust me on this, you'll get a lot more for your money going for a gently used all-tube amp. You can get a Marshall DSL, Peavey 6505 or Traynor YCS100H for $500-$1000 any day of the week, and they'll absolutely smoke the JMD.


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

I researched that particular model because I thought it would give me all I need in a Marshall amp, however upon trying it out quite loudly in a closed amp room I found it sounded rather crappy, right beside it however was a Marshall JVM 410 head and cab, if you can sway it go for that, need nothing till you die!


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

i'll think about that
truth is i know nothing of stacks
there's so many moddles to choose from
i'm just going by what i've heard on youtube

i'll see if steves or long and M has any used stock


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Why do you want a stack, anyway? I understand the aesthetic appeal, but a good 1 or 2x12 setup is equal to superior for nearly everything. I have a DSL50 into a 212, and that's more than I need -- I've considered paring down to a Theile 112.

This is one of the finest amps you'll ever touch for less than $1000. It's not a stack, but a sublime sounding combo will always garner more respect than a subpar stack.


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

i know
and your right
that's just the kind of guy i am
for example
i could not just have a regular computer
i had to build this Deano's Computer
it's a sickness i have / i need help / lololol

what's the best marshall half stack in your opinion


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

whoa...your computer looks just a little more complicated than a kevorkian death machine...










go with the orange rocker 30 or an old marshall jcm 800/900 combo...add metal pedals to taste...


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I think your going to be in trouble with a marshall myself, you will hate the tone.
Even using an attenuator you won't get that sound, it will be better but not the same. The big difference is in what the speakers do or don't do, if you have 100 watts going into your attenuator you may only have 5 watts seen at your speakers, they will barely move.
You need that air to move.

You have a couple choices that will help with your tone.
1, Marshall Solid state Head and 4-12, this is closer to your cranked marshall tone without the volume.
2, Digital, some proccessors like my GSP1101 nail the Marshall tone exactly! This and a SS power amp you can hook up to your 4-12 and some say racks look better than heads so....

The guys will chime in with the better Marshall SS head shortly.
The benifit of the SS head is that you can get very much the same cranked tone at lower volumes, its considerably cheaper, is still considered a stack and won't get you kicked out of your apartment.

Where do you live?
Don't bother with Steves, go right to L&M on Bloor then Cosmo in Richmond hill.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Ive been getting great sounds at really low volumes with my Peavey 6505, the trick is an EQ in the loop and it looks like you got a GE-7 on your board already. Its one of the go to amps for allot of metal bands, and they can be had for cheap....I got mine in mint condition for $600


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Andy said:


> Trust me on this, you'll get a lot more for your money going for a gently used all-tube amp. You can get a Marshall DSL, Peavey 6505 or Traynor YCS100H for $500-$1000 any day of the week, and they'll absolutely smoke the JMD.


All 3 of these are excellent amps and much better for what you're looking to do than the JMD.

The DSL and Traynor will both probably need a boost to get you into metal, but the 6505 is already there.



deano said:


> what's the best marshall half stack in your opinion


If you absolutely MUST stick with Marshall, I'd say go for a JCM800 head (the 2203 or 2204 model). For the cab, the standard 1960 cab is fine, but you might want to look for something with V30s in them instead of the G12T-75s. For early metal, the JCM800 is perfect, and if you hit it with a TS9 or SD1, it'll easily take you into other metal genres.


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

thanks everyone for the info
not sure what to do now
i think i better put more thought into this
i was about to wake up and go buy a stack
happy i stopped in here first
spending this much money
i don't want to make mistake buying somthing -
that in not what i thought it was
i better research this some more


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Why don't you go rent a stack for the weekend from L&M, see how it goes at home?

At the very least you can take a bunch of pictures, blow it up full size and put it on your wall...Now that would be cool!


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

Ya Bevo
i was thinking of renting one , 70 bucks a month they told me
i don't have the attenuater yet anyway , they do have the THD hotplate at steves

maybe i better start thinking here
there so much information you people have given me
maybe i better start thinking solid stake / larger size combo

i don't know
tomorrow i'm going to steves / long and M and cosmo
and yes i will have my Visa on me 

i'll post results here or a new thread tomorrow

any hints on what direction i should go ?
that marshal micro stack looks pretty good
but 15 watts i can't see it being to loud

i will spend up to 2000
for somthing killer
any ideas


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

deano said:


> Ya Bevo
> i was thinking of renting one , 70 bucks a month they told me
> i don't have the attenuater yet anyway , they do have the THD hotplate at steves
> 
> ...


I would pass on the micro stack, they are essentially toy's and not real amps IMO. I had one for awhile and they are cool and all, but not something you want to depend on.


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I would pass on the micro stack, they are essentially toy's and not real amps IMO. I had one for awhile and they are cool and all, but not something you want to depend on.


ok
what i should i buy then that would be over the top and killer


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

hey...you should start small...then graduate up to the big boys....










[video=youtube;I6NtbMGPMqY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6NtbMGPMqY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

lolololo

that's funny


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

You should look at the number 1 workhorse in Metal, the 5150/6505+ and a decent cab in the 2-12 size or go 4-12 if the budget is there.
Beside it being rip your face off loud and able to do any type of metal it can still play at a reasonable level.

Engl is also damn good although pricey, they also play real well at low volumes.
They have a couple smaller combos like the screamer which sound amazing and can be used to power another cab.

Before you head out call the local L&M and ask if they have any of the Orange rocker 30's still on sale. They were $999 and are also amazing in clean to metal tones and have a great British sound. Not sure how they play at low volume.

Look at rentals as well, go for a week, in two days you will get a good feel so no worries.
Also look at what they have used, a JVM 100 watt head would be pretty amazing!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Bevo said:


> You should look at the number 1 workhorse in Metal, the 5150/6505+ and a decent cab in the 2-12 size or go 4-12 if the budget is there.
> Beside it being rip your face off loud and able to do any type of metal it can still play at a reasonable level.
> 
> Engl is also damn good although pricey, they also play real well at low volumes.
> ...


L&M Bloor has a Rocker 30. They also have a used 5150 head and cab that just came in, but I didn't see the price on it.

My advice is leave the $$$ at home so you're not tempted to buy the first thing you see. Take a couple hundred with you to put a deposit on something you really like if you're serious about it, but don't buy something outright until you've had a chance to really compare a few different amps.


----------



## deano (Apr 6, 2008)

see other thread i started


----------

